# Feed or not



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Feeding close to the other hives will promote robbing. You don't have to take the hives apart to use a frame feeder just loosen the box and slide it over just enough to refill the feeder and then slide the box back into position.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

** Open feeding anywhere near small hives is a disaster in the California autumn. ** When several zillion migratory hives descend on Central California putting sugar out is the equivalent of painting a neon flashing "ROB ME" sign on the side of the hive.

Use a inverted jar or can feeder on a top cover cut with a feeder hole. Inexpensive OSB can serve as a feeder top cover. To refill, simply exchange one bottle for another. I visit my apiary yards with milk crates of mason jars.

Frame feeders draw Argentine ants into the hives. The jar feeders don't attract ants with as much vigor.









Glass jars are reported to heat up in the sun causing dripping and spoilage, but running quarts and half-gallons I don't see any issue. Mason jars empty quickly, but for a hobby situation this is no problem. Keep a sharpie pen handy and "score" the feed count on the top cover.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

where are all the bees in that picture JWChesnut?


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

clyderoad said:


> where are all the bees in that picture JWChesnut?


Frosty morning in January, tucked in tight. Buckbrush is blooming in the pix.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

got it. thanks
starting to see that now in the mornings. sure makes it easy to move hives around before the big chill


----------

